
Apple WWDC 2015 - folley
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/index.html
======
coldcode
I was at the first one (though not named WWDC yet) in 1986. In the old days
this was the funnest week of the year, as you got to talk with everyone and
you learned a lot from the random discussions. I went two years ago and
everyone sat/stood in long lines using various devices and no one talked
anymore. I think watching the videos is enough now.

That first one BTW had 300 people representing virtually all the Mac
developers in the entire world, meeting in a single ballroom at the Fairmont.
Nowadays you have 5500 people that barely fit into Moscone West.

~~~
joeblau
All of you make me wish I wasn't 5 years old at that time :).

~~~
oomkiller
There is plenty of stuff going on now that you have a chance to be a part of
and contribute to in a big way. One day you'll be able to tell your own "back
in my day" stories.

~~~
joeblau
So true. I feel like now is an extremely exciting time in technology.

------
sarreph
I would encourage any student (full-time, part-time, university, high-school)
who has enough of a grasp of making a half-decent/basic iOS app to try and get
a scholarship for WWDC.

Being lucky enough to go twice as a student and have the ticket (but not
flights unfortunately) paid for, gave me access to a wealth of like-minded
young people and events that provided me with insight and opportunity that I
would not have otherwise been able to get.

Please give it a shot if you can, and are eligible.

~~~
BF179580656B
I think to be able to apply for scholarship you need to be member of one of
the listed STEM organizations. All of the listed STEM organizations seems to
be only for women, black and hispanic. What about normal people from normal
school?

~~~
hrabago
I would recommend rephrasing as "What about everybody else from all the other
schools?"

------
mortenjorck
This is admittedly reaching a bit, but:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CCj9F0gUAAAkio-.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CCj9F0gUAAAkio-.jpg:large)

In all seriousness, this could well be Apple essentially approaching
Microsoft's original Xbox One strategy from the other end: Expanding from a
video-on-demand streaming box into home gaming, along with a foray into live
TV. And this is where it really gets interesting: By most accounts, Microsoft
largely failed with their one-box-to-rule-them-all living room play because an
HDMI pass-through and an IR blaster just weren't an elegant solution. But
Apple, with their reported TV deals in the works, could offer the vertically-
integrated cable experience Microsoft could only hack together. This could be
a very interesting WWDC for the cable industry.

~~~
joezydeco
Most Apple watchers are pretty much in agreement that an AppleTV refresh is
the most likely event at WWDC. The current ATV model was knocked down to $69 a
short while ago.

~~~
joeblau
Do you now if there is any speculation as to whether or not the new AppleTV
will also serve as the HomeKit hub?

~~~
seeHawks
Yes. But "it's complicated" [http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/8/7510647/first-
homekit-devic...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/8/7510647/first-homekit-
devices-confirm-apple-tvs-role-in-home-automation)

------
oleganza
While the whole WWDC site is set in Myriad Set, the WWDC15 logo uses
(probably) a rounded version of San Francisco font (from Apple Watch). I
haven't seen this rounded version of SF font before or anywhere in Apple Watch
UI yet.

------
dynjo
I predict an iOS based home hub with integrated Apple TV, Games capable, App
Store, iTunes library, HomeKit, Siri. The epicenter of your home, hence the
event title.

~~~
maniacalrobot
I'm not sure a home 'hub' is necessary, why can't HomeKit be a distributed
service across all you devices? so your watch could still be a remote for the
tv, or the lights, or the front door, or the toaster …

~~~
roc
I would like to be able to query device status and issue commands from across
the internet. So some other device in my home _will_ be acting as a 'hub'. So
direct access sounds redundant at best, and more likely just a nightmare to
configure and maintain.

(Change your wifi network or password? Have fun updating a dozen devices. Get
a new phone or watch? Have fun pairing to a dozen devices.)

Beyond that, from a security standpoint, I'd rather smart devices _didn 't_
all have direct IP access. There are enough security concerns with the
Internet-of-Things. Mitigating large swaths of those concerns appeals to me.

------
supercoder
Would love to go again, but that $1600 is just too much to pay these days
given it's all streamed live.

~~~
dijit
you're not going for the keynote.

you go to get hands on with the new technology, speak to the people developing
solutions and meet other apple technology developers.

my friend went last year when they introduced Swift, the knowledge he gained
from talking to the language developers is unparalleled.

~~~
untog
Sure. but I'd wager the average developer wouldn't benefit to talking to the
creators of Swift to the tune of $1600. If you have some very specific
requirements and questions, it might be worth it. Otherwise, the video streams
will likely suffice.

~~~
ghshephard
I guess it depends on your ability to manage/focus. The same Cisco CCNP
training course (almost to the word) that you can get online from Udemy for
$50, costs $6200 in an 11 day onsite format with Unitek.

There's a reason why Unitek continues to sell out their classes - and it's not
because companies (which is who mostly pays for these classes) don't know
about the video courses, but because they realized spending $6200 and having
their employee 100% focused for 11 days on learning about network engineering
has real value.

Presumably, the same thing applies to going to WWDC - you go there for the
100% focus, and you also go to (re)establish relationship, and for the social
events.

------
Rygu
Version control for everyone.

"Change Epicenter for Mac. Never lose a file, ever again."

~~~
lucaspiller
Isn't that what Timemachine already does?

~~~
ctdonath
Nope. Your hard drive crashes for any reason, Time Machine data is lost.

Think "Photos" for _all_ your files. Think "Time Machine -> Preferences -> Use
iCloud".

~~~
mikeash
Time Machine goes on a separate hard drive. Your data isn't lost unless you
lose both drives at the same time.

That said, cloud backups would be great to have.

~~~
ctdonath
One word: fire.

~~~
mikeash
Certainly. I'm fond of saying that data that isn't backed up doesn't exist,
and data that isn't off site isn't backed up. But just the same, Time Machine
isn't vulnerable to the more mundane sort of hard drive failure.

------
fleeno
I'm hoping that dark, rounded square in the middle represents Apple TV!

------
archagon
If they open up the Apple TV app store and build a first-party controller, I
think it could be amazing for indie games! We might even start seeing some
genuine AAA-quality titles.

------
discohead
Any thoughts on what we'll see come out of WWDC this year? Or at least what
you hope to see?

~~~
andreasley
As a developer, I hope for a replacement for Cocoa and Cocoa Touch. A solid,
fast, safe framework collection for both iOS and OS X based on Swift. It
sounds like "Core OS" could be just that.

While Apple did a remarkable job by making all the Cocoa stuff available in
Swift, a lot of Swift's strength only shines when used with frameworks that
are built for it.

------
QuantumRoar
Epicenter of change? HFS+ has been the epicenter of unintentional change,
right? Finally they'll start rolling out a next-generation file system: block
level checksumming, snapshots, copy-on-write, ...

HFS+ should just go away and die...

~~~
xutopia
Whenever there is a thread about Apple development someone pipes up and says
that HFS+ is horrible. Can you explain why it's so problematic? I never once
thought to myself that the filesystem needed an update. Ok maybe the .DStore
files piss me off but I'm not even sure a filesystem change could change that.

~~~
coldtea
> _Whenever there is a thread about Apple development someone pipes up and
> says that HFS+ is horrible. Can you explain why it 's so problematic?_

It's because of herd mentality.

Other people say it, so they must indulge too.

Besides they've heard about this ZFS and how awesome it is, so it should be
used everywhere, even in laptops where it has no real business purpose (as an
enterprise FS), and will consume CPU and thus battery life and eat into the
valuabe SSD space.

It's like when fresh CS students learn about this assembly thing and how it's
the lowest and faster layer, and then want to have whole OSes written in hand-
rolled assembly because that will be the "fastest OS ever".

~~~
xj9
To be honest, HFS+ _does suck_ , and I'd like to see OS X default to something
better. I'm a big fan of ZFS (it backs all of our production machines), but it
does seem like overkill for a desktop OS. Something like HAMMER or btrfs might
be a better fit.

------
vhbit
And the list of sessions mentions "Core OS"... Let's speculate?

~~~
astrodust
Wouldn't that refer to the things common between OS X and iOS?

~~~
vhbit
Definitely, the question is how deep those "common things" go into the OS, as
the title states "Core OS" not "Core frameworks".

~~~
geoffpado
"Core OS" has been a WWDC track as long as I can remember, possibly even pre-
dating the iPhone. It's likely not called Core Frameworks because the two _do_
share an OS, just not the user-facing pieces.

~~~
vhbit
Ohh, my bad.

------
napolux
New graphics. New possible changes in UI for iOS?

------
skrowl
"The Epicenter of Change". Really?

I know that HN is full of Apple fanboys, but even they have to think that
arrogance is a little over the top.

~~~
skc
Biggest, most influential tech company ob the planet. I'd say its pretty
accurate.

~~~
smoothgrips
Biggest in what way? Number of employees? Sure. Revenue? Samsung has got them
beat [1]. Also, influential is very difficult to prove definitively. I find
that word to be very subjective. [1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_informatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_information_technology_companies)

~~~
atmosx
The iPod (MP3 players revolution - everybody got one) The iPhone (mobile
phone/internet always-connected mobile phones became a standard) The iPad
(literally created a new industry sector...)

~~~
minthd
The ipad hasn't had that big of an influence - sure it's a huge industry and
it's good fun, but people would have done almost the same things using large
phones pretty well.

------
makmanalp
Man, just as I'm about to consider buying a new macbook, another WWDC gets
announced. I just have to resign myself to the fact that having paid full
price for the previous generation of a laptop isn't a ripoff :-)

edit: Wow! I didn't think this'd gather such a strong reaction - it isn't
really a criticism, I guess it's just that to me even things that aren't close
to being obsolete feel obsolete when a new version is released, and it's a
challenge to convince myself otherwise. That's how a lot of companies make
money!

~~~
abluecloud
The DC stands for developers conference, they don't announce new hardware.

~~~
JackC
They announced new laptops at two of the last three WWDCs:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Worldwide_Developers_Conf...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Worldwide_Developers_Conference#2010s)

~~~
plorkyeran
The redesigned Mac Pro was announced at WWDC too. Generally the higher-end
developer-targeted things get announced there, and only the mass market
products get their own announcements.

